# Where is dwight howard ending up???



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

if dwight goes to the nets auto finals vs the LA Blazers with nash


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

is he going to go to his hometown team back in the A


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jul 11, 2012)

if he was smart he'd push for LA tong term and die there. but he's a giant fucking idiot so who knows.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

nah he shouldn't go there don't be like o'neal do his own thang


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

sarry he aint going to the nets


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jul 11, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> sarry he aint going to the nets


i don't think so either .......they signed lopez, they signed wallace, plus the original deals with brooklyn had way to much "shit" in it. but now he's just being a snob. he wants to be in brooklyn so fucking bad lol


----------



## board11 (Jul 12, 2012)

he should push for LA but i think i read something just recently about him staying in orlando...at least he aint selling out though...


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jul 13, 2012)

board11 said:


> he should push for LA but i think i read something just recently about him staying in orlando...at least he aint selling out though...


he sold out a long time ago. lol the guy is a straight up dick. he's made orlando look like a joke. if i were a magic fan i would be fucking pissed if he continued to wear that jersey.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 14, 2012)

i don't want him to push for the lakers then the nba will turn into super teams


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 16, 2012)

tomahawk2406 said:


> if he was smart he'd push for LA tong term and die there. but he's a giant fucking idiot so who knows.


LA long term isnt such a good idea. The Lakers will continue to make the playoffs as long as Kobe can keep playing at a high level but how much longer is that?? 2 - 3 seasons maybe. Kobe's knees have a lot of miles on them.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 16, 2012)

maybe he will go back home to atlanta since they got ride of joe johnson


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 17, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> maybe he will go back home to atlanta since they got ride of joe johnson


He says he will only sign a extension with the Nets so does no good for a team to take interest in him if he wont sign a extension. He becomes a free agent after this season.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

yeabut i am sure he will sign it when he plays for a team thats not orlando la is pushing hard for him i hope he doesn't do what shaq did let howard be is own person


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 17, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yeabut i am sure he will sign it when he plays for a team thats not orlando la is pushing hard for him i hope he doesn't do what shaq did let howard be is own person



LA has nothing to give the Magic they traded their draft picks for Nash, the only way the Lakers can get Dwight is if Houston helps them and that wont even work because Houston would want Bynum from the deal but Bynum probably wont sign a extension with Houston either.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

they could find a team to work out there is the cavs that would take something and the la could trade gasol and bynum away in a three team trade which they said they want to get ride of gasol


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

if the LA LAkers get dwight how much longer will kobe play then?


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

knicks trade STAT and Shump for howard i am all in for that


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

that would be unfair NEW YORK would run basketball then


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> knicks trade STAT and Shump for howard i am all in for that


Wont happen. Orlando is looking to get young and rebuild again. STAT 100 million contract guaranteed, multiple micro fracture surgery, doesnt play defense, one dimensional player.. Too much contract and too much risk for Orlando. Lakers have the best chance to land Dwight.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> if the LA LAkers get dwight how much longer will kobe play then?


You ride the Kobe train until the mother fucking wheels fall off!! The dude can still play at a high level and probably do so for another 3-4 seasons he's still a top 5 player in the world.

1) Lebron
2) Durant
3) Wade
4) Kobe
5) CP3


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

kobe is way better than wade but besides the point kobe says he is retiring at 35 but what happens if dwight comes bc cavs will help out the deal


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> kobe is way better than wade but besides the point kobe says he is retiring at 35 but what happens if dwight comes bc cavs will help out the deal


Yeah right! All Kobe has is basketball he will play until he literally cant play anymore. The Lakers will run into problems trying to rebuild once Kobe is gone because they traded most of their 2013 and 2015 picks to the Suns for Steve Nash, I dont really know though because the NBA caters to big market teams like the Celts, Lakers and Knicks so who knows what kind of rip off trade the Lakers might have ie: Kwame Brown for Pau Gasol..


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 19, 2012)

once the lakers get howard they are unstopable


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 20, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> once the lakers get howard they are unstopable


I agree no reason they cant beat OKC and see Mia in the finals.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 22, 2012)

yea OKC needs another player to compete bc the lakers would be stacked at every position


----------



## Badmf (Jul 29, 2012)

Howard is not not the major step up from where they are now (2 to 1), no spot up shooters def defenders, you get better D but lose O and no free throws so Hack a Howard, Booo, not smart.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 29, 2012)

they have nash on o who can make anyone great and they will be much better w howard


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 30, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> they have nash on o who can make anyone great and they will be much better w howard


Yeah I live on Phoenix used to be a Suns season ticket holder and you are correct Steve Nash made players like Marcin Gortat and Jared Dudley relevant.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 30, 2012)

yea and channing frye the lakers r set on offense when u r going to have the all time leading scorer in the nba history they r gucci


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 31, 2012)

yea exactly howard is leaving soon but for what and who


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 9, 2012)

[h=6]Looks like Steve Nash and the Lakers might get Dwight Howard in a 4 team trade that includes Lakers, Magic , Denver Nuggets and The 76'ers!!![/h]


----------



## swishsweet (Aug 9, 2012)

the new big three!


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 9, 2012)

wow thats cray what is each team giving up


----------



## swishsweet (Aug 9, 2012)

A source with direct knowledge of the talks told ESPN.com's Marc Stein the Lakers will receive Howard, the Denver Nuggets will acquire Andre Iguodala, the 76ers will receiveAndrew Bynum and Jason Richardson, and the Magic will get Arron Afflalo, Al Harrington, Nikola Vucevic and one protected future first-round pick from each of the other three teams.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1292139-dwight-howard-4-team-trade-to-lakers-reportedly-complete

oh snap! shit just got real.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Aug 13, 2012)

Lakers gonna dominate next year, Hope Dwight can stay healthy!


----------

